# Gispert Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - starts out square



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

square box press is tight and a little difficult to draw at the start but it began to open after 3/4 inch. wrapper is chocolate brown and ash is da...

Read the full review here: Gispert Robusto Maduro Cigar Review - starts out square


----------

